# At my wits end



## Jammster (Jan 11, 2014)

Pepper is 18 months, loves agility as do I and we go to obedience training to. But when we are at our agility classes all sense goes out the window and is starting to make me not want to go as worried disrupting the class. She is fantastic out on walks and comes back when called, sits and stays untill called on walks and in obedience but in agility she has started running off , running zoomies around the course and not coming back when I call her. I am not sure what to do. Our agility trainer is great and patient and has given a few tips to get her back but I am starting to dread training, which makes me sad as she is very good and when running the course she does as she is told, it is just when we need to redo a jump etc when we go wrong she seems to get very excited and then run off in a very bouncy, mischievous way. HELP! We have been doing agility for about 5 months. It is hit and miss how she is in lesson, last week she was very naughty ,but week before was not so bad, don't you wish you could just know what's going on in their heads lol


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

sounds like she's super excited and ramped up On the bright side, it sounds as if she's really having a blast. That's good and bad (for you lol). She will eventually learn to control herself with time and maturity, as long as you just patiently (difficult, I know) continue to work with her. 

I understand what you mean by the dread. Try really hard to remember that she doesn't have to be, nor is she ready to be perfect yet. This is first and foremost about you and she having fun, getting exercise and bonding. Let the rest work itself over time. 

Hang in there. 

and, for when you get really frustrated, watch this (makes me giggle every time!):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AS91cRSgGgg


----------



## Jammster (Jan 11, 2014)

That video almost made me cry with laughter, that is exactly what Pepper is like lol. Thank you it certainly made me smile &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I watched it again, too. You know, to make for darn sure it was the right one. I've seen it half a dozen times and I still laugh. 

There may be hundreds of perfect agility runs recorded on youtube, but this one will always be my favorite. It just doesn't get any better than that. 

Best wishes for many laughter filled agility runs for you and Pepper!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

It's one thing to get a dog to come when called during normal, everyday life. It's quite another to get a dog to come when called when "in arousal," as we call it. 

I took the Susan Garrett Recallers course (a couple of times) and really instituted the games and activities for relationship-building. I bet you can find more information on that with some Googling.

So, for one thing, try to work on your recall away from Agility, but still try to get her ramped up so you can work on recalls while the dog is in arousal. Food, other dogs, toys--those are things that can get a dog into an aroused state.

Also, I notice you said she mostly displays this behavior when you have to go back and redo a jump. This is making me think more of a stress reaction, like the dog running wildly around the ring. It's like their brains short-circuit and suddenly they can't think or focus so they start running wild. They're truly not being naughty--they literally can't hear you and/or process your commands. Some dogs are incredibly sensitive to any sort of "correction"--even something as mild as having to go back and redo something. Some are incredibly sensitive to *our* stress level and will "shut down" if they perceive that *we* are anxious or stressed. These dogs will often display "calming behaviors" to their handlers: walking off to sniff, turning away, licking. Or they'll check out and run off, worried about your stress.

If you think this is the case, then try to reframe a bit. I know it's incredibly hard, but at this stage, when you're still getting your own handling and commands under control, most errors will really be handler errors, so try your hardest not to let the dog realize they've made a mistake. If she runs by a jump, just keep going, try the sequence again later, or let her take the next thing and *then* call her back to you and try the squence again. 

Practice the skill of running a sequence and then calling her to you. Always have the really good treats or toys to reward with as you practice random recalls. 

Whatever you do, and I realize this is another one of those "easier said than done" things...keep your own emotions in check. Our poodles are so emotionally tuned in to us that they can very easily react to our feelings. If you're dreading going to class, she might already be on edge. If you're annoyed with yourself for not getting that footwork right, again!, she'll feel that, too. Some dogs can shrug off their owners' emotions, but others are greatly influenced by them. So try hard not to let her know you're frustrated, annoyed, etc. Keep thinking about how joyful it is to get to work with such an amazing, lively animal! :biggrin:

There's a book called *Control Unleashed* that might give you some really good tips, too, about dealing with a dog who easily stresses out / gets too wild. Check it out!

Good luck!
--Q


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Loved the video. I don't have any advice , I prefer pure joy over following the pack any day.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

I need an agility course in my backyard now. What Teddy was doing... that's all I need.

pr


----------



## Jammster (Jan 11, 2014)

Quossum said:


> It's one thing to get a dog to come when called during normal, everyday life. It's quite another to get a dog to come when called when "in arousal," as we call it.
> 
> I took the Susan Garrett Recallers course (a couple of times) and really instituted the games and activities for relationship-building. I bet you can find more information on that with some Googling.
> 
> ...


Thank you Q some really helpful suggestions to google &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I see this very differently than most who have already posted. I am sorry if I come off sounding like the grinch. However, I read zoomies as an explosive release of stress. Green dogs will do it in agility (and other venues) because the environment is overwhelming for them in some way. Since you are dreading going to class I am sure you are transmitting that information to Pepper and hence the zoomies. Either you have to find a way to truly shed the dread and anxiety, or I would suggest doing some private sessions where there will be less pressure on you and you can work on helping Pepper to understand that there is no playing the game for acting like a crazy dog. I agree with Quossum's direct training suggestions.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

First, loved that video, especially the Runaway music. Very very funny. 

Second, do you have any agility equipment at home? Thought it might help if you could practice the basics more often, invite someone with another dog, and practice with less pressure on you and your dog. If that isn't feasible, talk to your teacher about private lessons.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Can I just tell you I feel your pain? My issue is at trials vs training though. Training is great but this is the first run at our 2nd trial. Racer just gets way too stimulated in the trial environment. Make no mistake, he's having a great time but it is frustrating. We're working on some proofing exercises & eventually it will pass. I wouldn't worry about disrupting class. After all you are there to train. Baby dogs can get crazy & folks need to understand that. Privates are an idea IF she gets zoomies there too. If other folks in the class have trained for very long or if they train other dogs in the future they will eventually have a similar experience. 

Racer Nov FAST Preferred CDCA 11_28_14: http://youtu.be/kG1_E4dmCWY


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

I just saw that you started agility when Pepper was just over a year & she is only 18 months old. I would think you are in a beginner class & the instructors are relaxed about it. She is still a very young dog so I think you are expecting too much from her & yourself. She will calm down but is still in full blown learning mode & adolescence on top of that. It seems like exuberance & not horrible behavior. Can you change how you view what is going on? You don't need to 'dread' what is going on, just roll with it. She isn't being naughty, she may be confused, uncertain or overwhelmed. This is a new & fun situation for her. Can you let go of the idea that she get it right. None of what she is doing is that terrible. Give both of you a break. 

I also agree that maybe it would be better at this point to just forget that she didn't do the jump, do a few more obstacles & then go back to the jump she missed. Try not to break the rhythm of going thru the course by stopping to redo. You don't have to do the course exactly as expected.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I am sorry, I don't have any advice but that video was hilarious. Teddy's mom must have bottomless patience!


----------



## Jammster (Jan 11, 2014)

MiniPoo said:


> First, loved that video, especially the Runaway music. Very very funny.
> 
> Second, do you have any agility equipment at home? Thought it might help if you could practice the basics more often, invite someone with another dog, and practice with less pressure on you and your dog. If that isn't feasible, talk to your teacher about private lessons.


Funny you say that as I have asked my brother to make some jumps for me for Xmas and my friend of we can use her paddock. &#55357;&#56842;


----------

